# 36 week update



## tracyp (Sep 8, 2011)

Well update I have low fluid and baby not grown much so I am going in on Saturday, steroids will be given to improve his lungs and then c-section on Monday. getting c as he his breech. I have had nightmare day at hospital. Scan  showed he had lost weight and umbilical flow normal fluid normal. Saw obs doc a new one who said all ok. I questioned this as my consultant wanted to be rung and he had not so made him get in touch. she came and new something was wrong. If I had not stood my ground I would have gone home and could have been in serious trouble for the second time!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh Tracy, thank goodness you insisted on the consultant being called! I hope everythign goes well for you over the weekend and that you have something wonderful to celebrate VERY soon!


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Tracy, so glad u stood your ground, amazing how many ladies on here have had to do that. Good luck for the weekend, let us know how u go on as soon as you can!


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Tracy good on you for putting your foot down and remining firm hun...Just think you will be holding your bundle of joy very soon hun take care X


----------



## Monkey (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope the section goes well for you - not long now.


----------



## shirl (Sep 10, 2011)

Good luck for Monday,  do hope all goes well 

take care,

Shirl


----------

